# What to wear for Carriage show



## Becky Horat (Jun 10, 2012)

Thinking of entering our local Fair and entering a carriage type class. I have a show harness with patent leather. Wondering if adding a breeching in non-patent leather would look odd? I have other harnesses, but this one looks best. I haven't tried it yet. Do they make breeching with patent leather? Also, not sure what to wear? What type of hats and where do you find them? Been looking on ebay. Apron? Are they all neutral color? My horse is brown (silver bay) and I'd be using wooden wheel, EZ entry type cart. Wear a blouse or a blazer? skarf? I see I need brown leather gloves. Don't know where to start. Saw a post here on an apron made out of long skirt.....thought that was a good idea.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I am no expert but it seems everyone thought someone else would offer you their thoughts so I will take a stab at it. If your harness is completely patent then having the non patent breeching would stand out but as long as the patent is limited to only parts of the harness, say saddle and breast collar for example then it will be fine as long as the leather is black (like the rest of the harness) As for what to wear, there are some really good threads on this forum on what to wear and I advise you to look for them




Rhinestone who used to post on here often has some great articles on her website about carriage driving and again I recommend them. Try to think subtle and classy for carriage driving, a little color is fine but you don't want too much bling or brightness. unlike a breed show you don't want to stand out based on your clothing, I think it was Myrna (Rhinestone) who said you don't want the judge to see the red jacket but rather the lovely horse (not a quote of course and she would have worded it much better lol) A hat is not really a requirement, just a nice addition, usually at a local fair level of show (unless you know the competition is stiff and everyone else will have one. In most local shows here the drivers (er...whips) wear either a helmet or nothing. A helmet is always appropriate IMO. I believe I was the one who posted about the apron, it was pretty simple to make and you should be able to find a full length skirt in a color that will look good with your clothing and cart/horse. Just remember the purpose of an apron was to protect your clothing from dust/mud etc. so nothing too fancy, a sensible brown, beige or black or a subtle plaid perhaps. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jun 12, 2012)

OH thank you!!! My harness only has patent on part of the breast collar and saddle...and some on bridle. I tried my breeching and it seemed to blend with the traces and looked good IMO. May try to find one with patent on it. I was thinking of finding a skirt to make into an apron. I've heard some say it's to match the seat of cart. Others say you should sort of blend with the horse/cart. My seat is black. But wooden cart (lt. color) and chestunt horse. Thanks for the help. I'll try to look through other posts. I knew to be less flashy than breed shows....but also have noted some critique by saying to add a "little" color..hmm.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 12, 2012)

I would suggest a search on here on "turnout". When this forum first started there was a long thread where everyone posted their "turnouts" which might also give you some ideas. The apron should match the cart, expecially the color of the seat. I use a back apron with tan trim because I have a wooden cart (wooden wheels too) with a black seat. I also wear a helmet. You can also use a lap robe. Yes, the gloves need to be brown to match your reins - darker is better. A blazer would look nice and many use a scarf because the blazers tend to gap open a bit when you drive.

Good luck, have fun and post photos here after!


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is our turnout that we recently showed in at a large Country fair. We're also competing in Pleasure shows and CDE's this summer so it's maybe a bit more than you really need for a fair but we got a lot of compliments on it.

I made the apron using a modified skirt pattern (made it 4 sizes too big, cut a slit down the middle of the back and used velco at the waistband) and some cheap fabric from the local discount fabric store ($24). The blazer is from a thrift store ($10) as are the brown pants I'm wearing under the robe ($5) and the shoes ($7). Scarf is from our local farmer's market ($20). I fell in love with & splurged on the hat from Hats Off Boutique but you can find inexpensive hats at thrift stores, garage sales, department stores & online (google "woman's hats").


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2012)

lovely turnout! i so love your horse, have looked at your pics in the gallery section before and drooled over him


----------



## Becky Horat (Aug 2, 2012)

Very nice. And this looks like my cart I'll be using too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 2, 2012)

Love that hat Littlegoesalongway...I am a confirmed Hataholic, and never pass up a good one. LOL!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 2, 2012)

Littlegoesalongway said:


> Here is our turnout that we recently showed in at a large Country fair. We're also competing in Pleasure shows and CDE's this summer so it's maybe a bit more than you really need for a fair but we got a lot of compliments on it.


I can see why, lovely turn out! I think they are like icing on the cake of a nice outfit but I will probably never wear a hat, since I don't look great in hats or helmets I choose to wear a helmet and at least benefit from the safety factor. I envy those who look nice in hats (like you do) tho, and really love the way they complete the look.


----------



## Littlegoesalongway (Aug 4, 2012)

LOL...I NEVER thought I could wear a hat...or wear "loden" green but I let the lady who makes hats talk me into it (her clients all look amazing). Ha, even when I opened the box for first peek at the hat my first thought was "OMG/UGH - how am I ever going to wear that!" But I learned how to dress to it, now LOVE it and hate taking it off at the end of the day. Just needed a little shove to think outside my box I guess





Helmets can look fab too...especially with a very simple, fitted solid colored blazer or blouse and lap robe and maybe a neck scarf for dab of colour. Wild Rags - type scarves (western ranch-style silk or poly neck scarves) are all the rage here right now, they come in a gazillion colours/patterns so it's easy to find something for everyone. And they're great for keeping arena dust, or mosquitos, out of your nose/mouth while you're schooling!

Lap robes don't necessarily have to match your cart seat but they should blend (..ie not clash!). I'd recommend using a skirt-type pattern if you're going to make one...I tried making a straight square one but the fit wasn't very flattering if you're at all curvy like me.

For ideas on what colours to look for, google "Carriage Driving Show Pictures" and surf around to see which turnouts you like and are similar to your cart and horse color. It's fun to see what works and what doesn't.

And best tip I found on here somewhere (can't remember from who)...once you think you've got it together, have a dress rehersal with horse & cart and get someone to take a pic. It's amazing how colors that look good together indoors can look totally different outside in natural light!


----------

